
Small city in Upstate NY passes first Bitcoin mining ban in U.S - ergl
http://www.newyorkupstate.com/northern-ny/2018/03/plattsburgh_passes_first_bitcoin_mining_ban_in_us.html
======
ilamont
This debate is also taking place nearly 100 miles to the west, in Massena, NY.

 _Town Councilman Samuel Carbone said he wants to see any code changes address
people running home mining facilities out of seaboxes, large cargo containers
used in shipping.

“I’ve seen some pictures where they have these seaboxes planted out in a field
and doing their own mining,” he said. “They put racks in the seaboxes, load
them up with computers, put a fan on the end.”

“I think we need to look at codes that deal with seaboxes.”_

[http://northcountrynow.com/news/massena-delays-
cryptocurrenc...](http://northcountrynow.com/news/massena-delays-
cryptocurrency-meeting-discuss-code-changes-0230298)

Another dynamic to power costs are the numerous wind farms which popped up all
over Franklin County about 7 or 8 years ago: [http://www.noblepower.com/our-
windparks/north-country-new-yo...](http://www.noblepower.com/our-
windparks/north-country-new-york/noble-chateaugay-windpark/)

Regardless, having additional economic activity north of the Adirondacks is
really important. These communities have suffered for decades, with the main
industry in many communities being prisons. There are a dwindling number of
family farms (the exception being an influx of Amish) and most industrial
operations are scaling down or closing outright, such as GM and Alcoa in
Massena.

------
TomMarius
This is interesting. I'm sure the power plant was built from tax money,
shouldn't everyone be able to use its services?

I'm from Europe, if any of this works significantly differently in the US,
please let me know.

(Let's not talk about miners potentionally not paying taxes)

